
Ask HN: Any interest in data loss prevention(DLP) app for Slack? - alexgaribay
Would anyone be interested in a DLP app for Slack that monitors messages in realtime for sensitive info like credit cards, social security numbers, etc.? I&#x27;ve built a crude prototype that can do so and delete the culprit messages.
======
danjony11
Interesting: Do you support all ports and protocols? Do you support all file
types? What about SSL transmissions ? What about CCN's in images ?

~~~
alexgaribay
I'm not sure what you're meaning when you're asking about all ports and
protocols in relation to Slack. I haven't added file inspection but I plan to
after an initial release.

